# Help me decide on an Oxy set!



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> Brutus, you've seen my set and I have no problems going between studs.


I wish they didn't discontinue that set.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah after seeing Tims set , I wonder if the regular Oxy Light Framers with a belt might be ok after some break in time and sagging. My issue was that little nail pouch up high on the fastener bag was blocking access to the main big nail bag you would put spikes in. 

Great... I still can't make up my mind....


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have oxy lights 8089 and no real problem with the fastener bag


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

7 bag framers here. Love them. I'm not a small guy and they let me move around fine


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i was going to get the adjustafit 9550's this week but when i walked into the lumberyard they had all their toolbelts marked down 25% including this one which is basically oxi quality but by task

paid $232 after tax reg 270 before tax


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Looks familiar.... hmmmmm


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not really into the full leather, but those do look pretty sweet. Sounds like you scored a good deal.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I have to agree that the upper pouch is in the way. I removed it and reattached it as far forward as possible so I can reach behind it to get in the main bag.

I had the occi light suspenders for years but never really liked them. They seemed hot, never really hung quite right and the buckles were impossible to adjust. I recently switched to the stronghold suspenders along with the hip buddies and like them much better.

- Rich


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

RichVT said:


> I have to agree that the upper pouch is in the way. I removed it and reattached it as far forward as possible so I can reach behind it to get in the main bag.
> <snip>
> I recently switched to the stronghold suspenders along with the hip buddies and like them much better.
> 
> - Rich


So wait, how did you remove the upper pouch and re attach it?

Also why would you need the hip buddies with the adjust to fit? Or did you have the regular bags and belt?


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I used a speedy stitcher and some copper rivets from the hardware store to reattach. http://www.speedystitcher.com/main.html

I have the regular belt and bags.

- Rich


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I got the 9515 Adjust to Fit Oxylight Framers and the Stronghold Suspenders.










I picked up a 2003 Oxy Shield for my chisel and swapped out the hammer holder for the 5156 2" Cradle Hammer Holder. I had to widen the belt opening, but it was easy, I just drilled a couple holes lower and cut the rest with a utility knife.










Total Cost with tax out the door = $383
Having a belt that I absolutely love = Priceless!

Just worked my first day with them and it was great. Only issue was the suspenders kept slipping through the yoke, but that's because I haven't installed the little blind posts and screws to lock it into place. Once I put them it should be flawless.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Boda said:


> Well I got the 9515 Adjust to Fit Oxylight Framers and the Stronghold Suspenders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've thought about the suspenders. Let me know how you like them as you go. Do you already use them or is this new?


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anybody found the best place to put the tool shield that its put of the way but still accessible?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Timuhler said:


> I've thought about the suspenders. Let me know how you like them as you go. Do you already use them or is this new?


Ive used them for quite sometime and they make quite the difference for the guys who load up the belts.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've tried the suspenders and about 2.5 days into them and with the heat we have here,,,, well the stink was plenty ripe ya know inch:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been wearing these for many years without complaint


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I have been wearing these for many years without complaint
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96876


They look like new:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> They look like new:blink:


I just found the pic online those aren't mine. Lol


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine. Nail bar and combo square are in the truck, cold chisel must of fell out in the truck box. 

My question, anyone ever used the leather suspenders like mine, and switch to the ones with nylon pads? A great deal better?


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've tried the suspenders and about 2.5 days into them and with the heat we have here,,,, well the stink was plenty ripe ya know inch:


we have had some serious heat this summer and I've noticed no smell yet!
I even got my GF to give it a wiff and she said "smells like leather and salty dirt" not stinky so far!


----------

